

Roll Your Own HTML5 Web Components With Vanilla JS - jturnbull
http://gaslight.co/blog/roll-your-own-html5-web-components-with-vanilla-js

======
Charliemack
Web components seem to be that one technology that can finally make it
palatable for old school desktop developers to develop for the web

